# Kat Thorson and JDubs are pleased and delighted to announce that they...



## jwbryson1 (Aug 3, 2013)

both love photography.  :heart:

That is all.  Carry on.

(What did you THINK I was going to say?)


----------



## runnah (Aug 3, 2013)

:tumbleweed:


----------



## manaheim (Aug 3, 2013)

errrrr...


----------



## runnah (Aug 3, 2013)

This is more uncomfortable than having a boner in a wet suit.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 3, 2013)

Will there be a dual, underwater self-portrait shot, with obligatory white-background, posted to TPF in the immediate future?


----------



## jwbryson1 (Aug 3, 2013)

I was leaning towards "Kat Thorson and JDubs expecting..."

"to enjoy photography for a long time," but ultimately I wimped out.  :mrgreen:


----------



## mishele (Aug 3, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Will there be a dual, underwater self-portrait shot, with obligatory white-background, posted to TPF in the immediate future?


I do hope they use selective color in some way.


----------



## tecboy (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm crying!!!!


----------



## kathyt (Aug 3, 2013)

Tell the truth Jdubs! We really got married on the beaches of Mexico this past week. Riviera Maya to be exact. It was beautiful. :heart:


----------



## manaheim (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Derrel (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes, here is the photographer from Mexico, seen working at a recent wedding. She was hired from a Craigslist ad...or so I heard...






All the photos, negatives and 4x6 prints, for 10,000 pesos.


----------



## EIngerson (Aug 3, 2013)

^^^ I'm facebook friends with her. I "Like" all her photos.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 6, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Yes, here is the photographer from Mexico, seen working at a recent wedding. She was hired from a Craigslist ad...or so I heard...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that's a bargain, I mean come on, she's using Fuji film. I'm sure that the happy couple will be extremely proud of the photos. I can't wait to see them on FB.


----------



## kathyt (Aug 6, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, here is the photographer from Mexico, seen working at a recent wedding. She was hired from a Craigslist ad...or so I heard...
> ...


I sure do love Fuji film! She was also part of the entertainment. She was one hell of a guitarron player in the mariachi band. So romantic.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Aug 6, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> I sure do love Fuji film! She was also part of the entertainment. She was one hell of a guitarron player in the mariachi band. So romantic.



And the TACOS!  Don't forget the tacos she made for the reception!  Papas Chihuahuas!  My personal favorite....WOOF!  :mrgreen:


----------



## frommrstomommy (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm really sad that there is no love child.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Aug 6, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> I'm really sad that there is no love child.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Aug 6, 2013)

Derrel said:


> all the photos, negatives and 4x6 prints, for 10,000 pesos.



Well, when you only pay $800, what did you expect??


----------

